

A tour of the Clojure landscape - ericlavigne
http://ericlavigne.wordpress.com/2011/01/30/a-tour-of-the-clojure-landscape/

======
bitsai
I really appreciate this. Even though I'm a daily reader of the Clojure
mailing list, some of these projects were completely new to me. For instance,
I knew about Ring, Compojure, Enlive, and Hiccup, but I'd never heard of
Sandbar before, which looks like a very useful piece of the puzzle.

Have you considered refreshing this 'map' periodically and/or adding this to
either the Clojure website or wiki? I think that'd be a nice way to help
people stay abreast of useful up-and-comers.

The vast majority of Clojure projects all seem to live on github. So, perhaps
one way of picking out important projects with one/few contributors could be
by looking at projects with high numbers of forks or watchers?

~~~
gtani
I wish i had time to read st'overflow, IRC log and the list but in the
meantime these will have to do

<http://disclojure.org/>

<http://www.reddit.com/r/Clojure/>

<http://planet-clojure.org/>

<http://www.clojurls.com/>

<http://www.delicious.com/clojurebot>

<https://github.com/languages/Clojure>

~~~
bitsai
Great list, thank you.

~~~
gtani
<http://twitter.com/search?q=clojure>

(forgot)

------
kumarshantanu
I wish it turns into something like this: <http://java-source.net>

~~~
ericlavigne
That's similar to what I'm aiming for :-)

------
pan69
Is there something like this for the Ruby/Rails ecosystem?

Starting out with Ruby/Rails can be quite daunting, not so much because of the
language or the framework but because of the ecosystem with it's many third-
party tooling.

~~~
yaxdotcom
The large ecosystem is one of the biggest benefits to Ruby/Rails development
but, yes, it can be difficult to determine which third-party project is best
supported or most popular. I'd have gotten lost long ago if it wasn't for
Christoph Olszowka's "The Ruby Toolbox" site [1] with its grouping of projects
by category and sorting by GitHub watchers, forks, and recent activity. Take a
look if you don't know about it already.

[1] <http://ruby-toolbox.com/>

